# Différence entre calories actives et calories totale



## mobile83 (10 Août 2016)

Bonjour,

Je n'arrive pas à trouver l'information.

Lorsque je fais de la marche ou de la course, j'ai deux menus calories.

- Calories en activité
- Calories totales

Par exemple, en activité: 790 et totale 860

Quelle est la différence entre les deux, j'imagine que en activité c'est lors de mon exercice mais totale juste à côté c'est lié à quoi alors ? car ce n'est pas toutes les calories de la journée, c'est généralement un peu plus que celle en activité

merci à celui qui peut m'éclairer


----------



## r e m y (10 Août 2016)

Et qu'est-ce qui est indiqué pour Calories au repos? 70?


----------



## mobile83 (10 Août 2016)

je ne l'ai pas calorie au repos,
Par exemple:

Calorie sur la journée: 534

Je lance une marche j'ai

Calorie en activité: 146
Calories totale: 167

par exemple


----------



## fousfous (10 Août 2016)

C'est tout simplement l'ajout du fonctionnement normal de ton corps au repos, ça ne repose pas sur les capteurs de la watch mais les données que tu as rentré avant comme ton poids et ta taille.


----------



## mobile83 (10 Août 2016)

ha d'accord merci

donc du coup vaut mieux se fier aux calories totales ou calories en activité pour l'exercice ?


----------



## fousfous (10 Août 2016)

Bah si tu veux savoir combien ton exercice ta fait dépenser il faut s'occuper des calories en activités, mais après si tu n'as fait presque qu'aucunes pauses et que tu es allé à fond les 2 nombres seront très proches


----------

